# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Игра "Страшная шутка"

## Мемфивосфей

«Страшная шутка»
       Несколько мужчин обязательно с галстуками (5-6, из них 2-3 "подставные") сидят в ряд. О подставных знают только ведущий и подставные.Ведущий предупреждает гостей и игроков, что будет задавать вопросы.
    За верный ответ – награда (конфетка)
    за неверный ответ – отрезают кусочек галстука.(у подставного)  Подставным незаметно для всех, ещё до игры заменяют галстуки- на какие не жалко. Вопросов надо заготовить побольше, чтобы хватило хотя бы на 3 круга.  Настоящим игрокам надо или задавать простейшие вопросы, или всегда говорить:правильно! Подставным отрезать кусочек галстука. Договоритесь с ними, чтобы они правдоподобно возмущались.
Вот примерные вопросы:
- Сколько дней в году?         365
- фамилия президента?
- самый большой орган тела человека?   (кожа)
- что продавал Дуремар в сказке «Золотой ключик»?
           (пиявок)
- сколько книг содержит Библия?      (66)
- какого роста был Конек-Горбунок?     (три вершка)
- в небе есть, в земле нет, в бабе две, в мужике ни одной?(Б)
- как, брошенное яйцо может пролететь 2 метра и не 
          разбиться   (бросить его на 3 метра)
- какой рукой правильнее размешивать чай?    (ложечкой)
- что станет больше, если это перевернуть вверх ногами?   6/9 
- что все люди на Земле делают одновременно?   (стареют)
- в каком месяце 28 дней?  (в каждом)
- когда строят новый дом, во что вбивают 1ый гвоздь? в шляпку       - Как далеко в лес может забежать заяц? 
                                    До середины. Дальше он уже выбегает  из леса
- На столе лежат линейка, карандаш, циркуль и резинка. 
   На листе бумаги нужно начертить окружность. 
          С чего начать?                  Надо достать лист бумаги.
  - какой узел нельзя развязать? (железнодорожный)
   -  прибор для получения капель жидкости?   пипетка)                          
  - Что исчезает, когда съедаешь бублик?                   Чувство голода
  - Шел охотник мимо башни с часами. Достал ружье и выстрелил.         
          Куда он попал?                                         В милицию.
-    Чем кончаются день и ночь?                     Мягким знаком.

Жаль, что её больше одного раза в компании не провести.

----------


## AlexVRN

На днях прокуратура гулять будет, все в галстуках. Обязательно попробую...

----------


## ink

вот завтра первая моя в жизни работа ведущего)) так работ только диджеем)) я думаю я проведу эту игру) народ молодой 25-35) но я моложе мне 19))надеюсь всё получится... но я ужасно нервничаю...

----------

